# Wiggle Lace Scarf for Women (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

https://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/09/free-pattern-wiggle-lace-scarf.html


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

choiyuk96 said:


> https://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/09/free-pattern-wiggle-lace-scarf.html


Ravelry Page
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wiggle-lace-scarf


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Altice said:


> Ravelry Page
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wiggle-lace-scarf


Thank you, Altice. My computer is not behaving today.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

this is quite attractive and something I would like to make! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you, lots of other nice patterns at this site too!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the link!! I like it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice, thank you for the link.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful pattern, thank you for sharing


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pattern....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely, thanks for sharing


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Made this one twice and it does turn out lovely. Thanks for the post and Happy Needling. jberg

Be careful of the YO's on the row after you do them. I kept dropping them and losing stitches but once I woke up all was good.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thx!????


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Interesting pattern. Thanks.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Very lovel. Thank you.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

That is lovely . Thank you .


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I am thrilled to get this! Thank you.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I like that it is that pretty yet made in a worsted. Very pretty.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pretty pattern.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely


----------

